# squid proxy server configuration in fedora (Moved from Other Operating Systems)



## sadia (Sep 18, 2007)

hi 
i am new to fedora core 3
i am configuring squid as a proxy server on fedora core 3
i have freshly installled fedora.my squid configuration file is simple.when i start the squid service through "/etc/init.d/squid start" or through "service squid start " on root i get the error message :

[[email protected] ~]# service squid start
init_cache_dir /var/spool/squid... /etc/init.d/squid: line 54: 3485 Segmentation fault $SQUID -z -F -D >>/var/log/squid/squid.out 2>&1
Starting squid: /etc/init.d/squid: line 53: 3486 Segmentation fault $SQUID $SQUID_OPTS >>/var/log/squid/squid.out 2>&1
[FAILED]

what is that segmentation fault.my squid configuration file is attached.
thanks in advance
waiting for reply


----------



## Azmath Ali (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: squid proxy server configuration in fedora*

This is due to FQDN. Just edit the /etc/hosts file and remove all entries except localhost.


----------



## baddamcnu (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: squid proxy server configuration in fedora*

squid starting problem in fedora 5 regarding /etc/init.d/squid problem


----------

